
India’s transport minister vows to ban self-driving cars to save jobs - IsaakTech
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/07/indias-transport-minister-vows-to-ban-self-driving-cars-to-save-jobs/
======
codegladiator
> "I am very clear on this. We won’t allow any technology that takes away
> jobs."

What a stupid thing to say.

So no ATMs then, get to the bank to withdraw money by a human ? Oh they
already did that some months ago.

------
factorialboy
I wonder how well will self driving cars adapt to Indian roads and traffic
conditions.

------
olegkikin
Modern Luddites. That will only hurt your economy, silly.

